# Translucent Text for Watermark in Photoshop?



## Neuner (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm wanting to create translucent text showing only highlights and shadows in Photoshop to use as a Watermark on my photos.

I've search the internet, but most of the pages don't appear to be legit, so I've stayed away.  Anyone got any clear directions on how to accomplish this?

Thanks!
Neuner


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by 'showing only highlights & shadows'.  

You can put in text and adjust the opacity of the layer, making it as transparent as you want.  You could apply effects to that layer to make it translucent.

You could save that text as an image or even as a brush, then it would be easy to apply as a watermark.


----------



## glaston (Aug 23, 2007)

What do you mean most of the pages don't seem to be legit?

Offhand I'd say use an outline font on a semi-transparent layer with inner and/or outer glow and drop shadow as the layer style.

Never done it before, but that's where I'd start.


----------



## Neuner (Aug 23, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by 'showing only highlights & shadows'.
> 
> You can put in text and adjust the opacity of the layer, making it as transparent as you want.  You could apply effects to that layer to make it translucent.
> 
> You could save that text as an image or even as a brush, then it would be easy to apply as a watermark.



What I meant with 'highlights & shadows' is that the letters themselves are transparent and the only thing showing is an outerglow and shadow which is probably part of the effects you describe.

I wanted to adjust the opacity of the layer, but I'm not sure how or where to adjust.  I know most of this is simple, I'm just having troubles finding my way around in the program.  I have the general idea of how it's done, I'm looking more for a guide that says, 'click on __ under Layers and select ___...'.  I'll try & play around with it some more.






*Edit* - Never mind, figured it out.  Thanks for the input.  You gave me some key words to see what I needed to do.


----------



## photo_guy74 (Sep 11, 2007)

Neuner said:


> What I meant with 'highlights & shadows' is that the letters themselves are transparent and the only thing showing is an outerglow and shadow which is probably part of the effects you describe.
> 
> I wanted to adjust the opacity of the layer, but I'm not sure how or where to adjust. I know most of this is simple, I'm just having troubles finding my way around in the program. I have the general idea of how it's done, I'm looking more for a guide that says, 'click on __ under Layers and select ___...'. I'll try & play around with it some more.
> 
> ...


 
Hey dude, 
You are doing the EXACT same thing I am trying to do. Can you tell me you did this?? Do you have like a step by step method on hwo to do this? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.showandtell-graphics.com/watermark.html

http://www.google.ca/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=create+a+watermark+in+photoshop&btnG=Google+Search


----------

